# Faded Cyanotypes



## gerizkid (Oct 28, 2021)

I exposed cyanotypes in sunlight (plants, not negatives) and put them in a black photo bag. I rinsed them three days later and they are all faded or muted. Putting hydrogen peroxide in the water did nothing to boost the color. And the details and color faded more as the prints dried. Just curious what caused it. Did I leave them unrinsed for too long? Did the bag contaminate them? There were several types of paper--BFK Rives and some handmade papers. Some of the handmade papers had organic matter, some had metallic flecks. Maybe that contaminated them. Or maybe just waiting too long to rinse caused it.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 29, 2021)

Yo!

I'm sure someone will be able to keep you right.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 29, 2021)

It's been about 30 years since I did a cyanotype. 

Might be just an underexposed, were test done to assure proper exposure? Over-washing can cause the print to fade.

FAQ's.......      https://monochrom.com/media/pdf/2b/60/77/Cyanotype-FAQs-2.pdf
Tips/troubleshoot......      https://www.dick-blick.com/items/013/21/Cyanotype-Tips-and-Troubleshooting.pdf


----------

